# Problem mit ASUS laptop



## mauli (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo ,

Ich habe ein problem, seit neustem hängt sich mein pc bei "jedem" start auf .
Ausserdem hab ich manchmal keinen ton --> das behebt sich durch einen neustart ist aber nervig ...

Für sinnvolle beiträge im vorraus dankbar .
MFG Mauli


----------



## rabe08 (26. Februar 2011)

geht denn der abgesicherte Start? Ansonsten, wenn Du dran kommst, mit msconfig erstmal alles disablen, was nicht ungedingt nötig ist und dann Schritt für Schritt evaluieren, wer der Missetäter ist. Muß ja irgendwas sein, das beim Start geladen wird. Aufs OS tippe ich eher weniger


----------



## mauli (27. Februar 2011)

mhh sry bin computer leihe vertehe ksum esd von dem was du schreibst .
ich habs mit defragmentieren versucht , ausserdem habe ich noch garantie .


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Februar 2011)

Sinnvoll wäre vielleicht mal die GENAU Bezeichnung des Laptops!
Und welches Win & welche Hintergrundprogramme laufen?

Und wann genau hängt sich der PC auf? Schon beim BIOS oder beim Windows Start?
Und WIE hängt er sich auf - Bluescreen oder einfaches stehenbleiben des Bootvorgangs?


----------



## mauli (27. Februar 2011)

also genauer gesagt habe ich einen asus x5dab mit windows vista .

der pc häng sich auf sobald ich mein destkop sehe , es gibt keinen bluescreen nur das destkop hängt sich auf .
sprich : ich kann die maus bewegen aber nichts anklicken oder ausführen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Februar 2011)

Dann starte Windows mal im angesicherten Modus und schau obs da geht.
Wenn ja dann ist irgendein Treiber oder Hintergrundprogramm schuld.
Was läuft denn alles im Hintergrund?

Du kannst im abgesicherten Modus mit dem Programm "Autoruns" (Googeln) die Programme auflisten die gestartet weren.
Wichtig sind dabei die Tabs "Logon", "Services" und "Drivers"


----------



## mauli (28. Februar 2011)

also Autorans hab ich mal gedownloaded versteh dass programm aber nicht .
im abgesicherten modus gab es keine probleme .

noch ma ne andere frage ich habe ein neues spiel (cross fire) nachdem ich das spiel gespielt habe (1-2 stunden) dauert mein abmelden und herunterfahren ewig - bitte auch hier hilfe .

MFG 
Mauli


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Februar 2011)

Hier eine Anleitung zu Autoruns:
Serie: Windows Sysinternals - Autoruns - Windows Anleitungen und FAQ

Und auf welchem System spielst du denn das oben genannte Spiel?
Ich dachte das Notebook hängt sich auf?


----------



## mauli (28. Februar 2011)

es hängt nur beim start kurz dann kann ich normal weiter mnachen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Februar 2011)

mauli schrieb:


> es hängt *nur beim start kurz* dann kann ich normal weiter mnachen


 
Das ist jetzt nicht wahr oder  


Du hast geschrieben : "*hängt sich mein pc bei jedem start auf*"
Das bedeutet folgendes --> NIX GEHT MEHR - es hilft nur ein Neustart.  

Welche Programme laufen denn im Hintergrund? Virenscanner, Software für diverse Hardware etc..
Das solltest du ja wissen - du hast die Programme ja installiert.


----------



## mauli (13. März 2011)

also bekannt sind mir programme wie , steam und  avira anti vir . 
andere programme sind mir nicht bekannt ..

sry das ich jetzt erst antworte aber hatte probleme mit dem i-net ...


----------

